# هل كانت الآريوسية هي إسلام ما قبل الإسلام؟



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2011)

*هل أنكر أريوس أن المسيح ابن الله وكلمته؟


وهل كانت الآريوسية هي إسلام ما قبل الإسلام؟





هل كان آريوس موحداً بالله بالمفهوم الإسلامي؟ وهل كان يقول لا إله إلا الله عيسى رسول الله؟ وهل كانت الآريوسية هي إسلام ما قبل الإسلام؟ هذا ما زعمه أحد الكتاب الذي نشر عنوان تحت عنوان " الآريوسية هي إسلام ما قبل الإسلام "!! وقال زاعماً أن آريوس كان يؤمن أن المسيح مجرد نبي رسول مثله مثل بقية الرسل وأن هذا الإيمان كان هو إيمان الكنيسة حتى جاء الملك قسطنطين وغير العقيدة في مجمع نيقية!! 
والسؤال هنا ما مدى صحة هذا الكلام؟ وما مدى علميته؟ وهل درس مثل هذا الكاتب الآريوسية حقاً أم أن كتب مبدأ الغاية تبرر الوسيلة والضرورات تبيح المحظورات والحرب خدعة لأنه يرى نفسه في حالية حرب مع المسيحيين ويجب خداعهم بالمكر والحيلة فراح يكتب فيما لا يعرف ولم يدرس، دراسة علمية، متصور أن من يقرؤون كلامهم لن تصلهم المعرفة الحقيقية التي سنكشفها لهم بالدليل العلمي والبرهان وليس بالغش والتدليس والخداع!!
ونعود ونسأل هل قال آريوس أن المسيح مجرد نبي مثله مثل بقية الأنبياء وهل رفض آريوس عقيدة الثالوث وهل قال آريوس أن المسيح لم يصلب ولم يفدي البشرية؟ أم ماذا قال آريوس؟ 
ونقول لهذا الكاتب وأمثاله أن آريوس أمن أن المسيح، كلمة الله، مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور وكل الخلائق، وأن كان قد اعتبر هذه الولادة خلق، ولكنه قال أن الآب، غير المدرك وغير المعروف وغير المنظور وغير المرئي والذي لا يمكن أن يلمس المادة لأنها، من وجهة نظر آريوس والفلسفات اليونانية وفلسفة فيلو اليهودي، شر ودنس، والله سامي وكلي الطهارة والقداسة، لذا أوجد الابن قبل الأزمنة والدهور والخلائق ليخلق به الكون والدهور والأزمنة، وأنه خلق بالابن كل الخليقة، ما يرى وما لا يرى ما في السماء وما على الأرض وما في البحر وما تحت الأرض، وأنه هو، المسيح، الذي يدبر الكون وكل الخلائق، وأنه هو، المسيح، الذي صلب على الصليب لكي يفدي البشرية، وأنه هو الذي سيأتي في المجيء الثاني في اليوم الأخير، يوم القيامة، ليقيم الأموات من آدم حتى يوم القيامة، وأنه هو الديان الذي سيدين الأحياء والأموات وأنه هو صورة الله غير المنظور، بهاء مجد الله وصورة جوهره، وهو الذي ستراه الخليقة في السماء، وأن الله الآب غير مرئي وغير معروف وغير مدرك ولا يلمس المادة ولم يقوم بالخلق بذاته مباشرة بل يعمل كل شيء من خلال المسيح، ابنه وكلمته وصورته بل وصورة جوهره.
كما آمن آريوس بالثالوث؛ الآب والابن والروح القدس، فقال أن الله الآب أوجد الابن وخلق به الكون وكل ما فيه وبه ومن خلاله يدبر الكون ويرعاه، والابن خلق الكون وكل ما فيه، وأوجد الروح القدس ليقدس به الخليقة. لكنه لم يقل مطلقا أن المسيح مجرد إنسان بل ولم يتكلم عن تفاصيل التجسد مكتفيا بقوله " والكلمة صار جسدا " ويرى الكثير من العلماء أن آريوس كان يعتقد أن المسيح عندما تجسد أخذ جسدا بلا روح وحل فيه بلاهوته كالابن الموجود قبل خليقة والذي هو فوق كل خليقة، ولم يقل أن المسيح إنساناً كاملاً أبدأ. ولذا لا نعرف من أين أتى أمثال هذا الكاتب بمثل هذا الكلام الميكيافلي الغاية التدليسي الوسيلة؟
وفيما يلي نشرح فكر آريوس وجوهر عقيدته وهرطقته:

1 - الأفكار والهرطقات التي مهدت الطريق للأريوسية:
يؤكد العلماء أن الأريوسية لم تولد من فراغ إنما وجدت أفكار غريبة وهرطقات سابقة عليها وقد مهدت لها الطريق، وأهم هذه التعاليم والهرطقات هي الهرطقة الأنتحالية (المودالية Modalism) أو السابيلينية، وهرطقة بولس السموساطي، وكذلك تعاليم لوقيانوس أسقف إنطاكية، إلى جانب الفلسفة اليونانية. كما أنها لم تعتمد لا على حقائق الإعلان الإلهي ولا على التسليم " الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسين "، بل أخضعت أفكارها ولاهوتها للمنطق الفلسفي الجدلي فابتعدت عن حقيقة الإيمان المسيحي وجوهرة.
(1) الأنتحالية (أو السابيلينية Sabellianism). 
حاول عدد قليل من آباء الكنيسة التوفيق بين الإيمان بالله الواحد وعقيدة الثالوث في ذات الله، والتوفيق بين هذه الوحدانية وكون المسيح ابن الله وكلمته وأن الروح القدس، المنبثق من الآب، هو روح الله، وكيف أن الآب والابن والروح القدس واحد. فقد وجدوا أن الكتاب يؤكد على لاهوت المسيح والروح القدس ويقول أن الابن إله والروح القدس إله، كما يؤكد على أن الله واحد. ولم يرجع هؤلاء للكتاب المقدس نفسه ولا للتسليم الرسولي المسلم من رسل المسيح وتلاميذه، ولكنهم اعتمدوا على فكرهم الخاص وحاولوا عدة محاولات ولأن هذه المحاولات لم تعتمد لا على الكتاب المقدس ولا على التسليم الرسولي لذا سقطوا في البدعة والهرطقة وحرموا من الكنيسة. وكان من أول الذين قاموا بهذه المحاولات براكسياس praxeas الذي جاء من آسيا الصغرى إلى روما في أواخر القرن الثاني ونادي بأن " الآب تجسد وتألم في الابن ". فقد فهم من قول الله في سفر اشعياء " أنا الرب وليس آخر " (اش5:45)، وقول الرب يسوع المسيح " أنا والآب واحد " (يو30:10)، و" الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب " (يو9:14)، أن الآب هو نفسه الابن دون تمييز في الذات الإلهية بين الآب وكلمته، عقله الناطق. ومن ثم فقد نادى أن الله واحد وأن الآب هو نفسه الابن، وقد تجسد، الآب، وصار إنساناً وتعب وجاع وعطش وتألم ومات 00الخ من خلال الابن وتصور أن العلاقة بين الآب والابن مثل الروح والجسد وبنفس الطريقة فهم العلاقة بين الآب والروح القدس(4).
ونادى بنفس الفكر نويتوسNoetus الذي ظهر في سميرنا بآسيا الصغرى سنة 200م معتمدا على قول الكتاب عن الرب يسوع المسيح " الكائن على الكل إلهاً مباركاً " (رو5:9). ثم جاء كاليستوسCallistus أسقف روما في بداية القرن الثالث وتبنى أفكار نويتوس وعلم أن الابن ما هو إلا ظهور للآب في هيئة إنسان وأن الآب يحي الابن كما يحي الروح الجسد، وأن الآب تألم معه على الصليب قائلاً: " الآب الذي كان في الابن أخذ جسدا وجعله إلها ووحده مع نفسه وجعله واحداً. لذا كان الآب والابن اسم الإله الواحد، وهذا الأقنوم (πρόσωπον -Prospon ) الواحد لا يمكن أن يكون أثنين؛ وهكذا تألم الآب مع الابن "(5)
ومن الواضح أن هؤلاء لم يدركوا حقيقة الثالوث كما جاءت في الإعلان الإلهي، الكتاب المقدس، ولا نادوا بوحدانية واضحة! فجاءت أفكارهم متناقضة لا هي بالثالوث ولا بالوحدانية المطلقة! 
ثم ظهر الكاهن سابيليوس (المتوفى سنة 261م) في منتصف القرن الثاني، وكان أسقفا لبطلومايس التي كانت ميناءً تابعا للخمسة مدن الغربية " بانتوبوليس " والممتدة من طرابلس بليبيا إلى حدود مريوط بمصر تجاه الصحراء الغربية. وكان قد أمضى وقت من عمره في روما في بداية القرن الثالث(6). ورفض فكرة أن الابن، الكلمة (Logos- λογος)، تالي للآب في الذات الإلهية وخاضع له، وفي نفس الوقت حاول الدفاع عن لاهوت المسيح وتبسيط عقيدة الثالوث التي تؤمن بها الكنيسة المسيحية والتي تسلمتها من الرسل والذين تسلموها بدورهم من الرب يسوع المسيح " فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس " (مت19:28)، ونادي بأن الله واحد وحدانية لا تعدد فيها وأنه قام بثلاثة أدوار أو أنتحل ثلاثة أشكال Modes في ثلاث مراحل للإعلان عن ذاته، وقال أنه ظهر في العهد القديم كالآب، قام بدور الآب، أنتحل دور الآب، الذي أعطى الناموس لموسى النبي وكلم الأنبياء، وهو نفسه الذي تجسد في العهد الجديد كالابن، قام بدور الابن، أنتحل دور الابن، وهو أيضا الذي حل على التلاميذ كالروح القدس، قام بدور الروح القدس، أنتحل دور الروح القدس، لذا سميت هرطقته هذه بالانتحالية Modalism لأنها تنادي بأن الله انتحل ثلاث هيئات. أي أن الله واحد وقد قام بثلاثة أدوار أو ظهر في ثلاث هيئات في ثلاث مراحل زمنية مختلفة. وقال أن الآب نفسه، إله العهد القديم، هو الذي أتخذ له جسدا وصار في هيئة الإنسان فأصبح الابن، الآب نفسه أصبح الابن!! ولذلك فقد دعي أتباعه أيضا ب- " مؤلمي الآب Patripassions "(7) لأنهم يقولون أن الآب عندما ظهر كالابن تألم على الصليب. كما أن الآب هو نفسه الذي أصبح الابن أخذ، أيضا، هيئة الروح القدس وحل على التلاميذ!! 
وقد تجاهل بذلك أقوال الكتاب المقدس، التي تميز بين الآب والابن والروح القدس في الذات الإلهية لله الواحد، كالآب الذي كان معه، فيه كلمته، الابن الذي في حضنه، والروح القدس المنبثق منه؛ " الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب " (يو18:1)، " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله " (يو1:1)، " خرجت من عند الآب وقد أتيت إلى العالم وأيضا اترك العالم واذهب إلى الآب " (يو28:16). " المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي " (يو26:14)، " المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي " (يو26:15).
وقد نادى بهذا التعليم معتقدا أنه بذلك يؤكد على لاهوت المسيح، كما يؤكد على وحدانية الله، بصورة مطلقة، ليرضي الذين كان يصعب عليهم فهم عقيدة الثالوث، من اليهود وغيرهم، ويسهل لهم الإيمان بألوهية المسيح، وينفي الفكر الوثني الذي يؤمن بمجموعات عديدة من الآلهة. 
وقد واجهت الكنيسة هذا التعليم الهرطوقي الذي يضاد ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس، فقام عدد كبير من آباء الكنيسة سواء في الشرق أو الغرب بالرد عليه والدفاع عن العقيدة القويمة (الأرثوذكسية)، كما قام البابا ديونسيوس، بطريرك الإسكندرية الرابع عشر (246- 265م)، بحملة شديدة ضد هرطقته هذه وحرمه سنة 260م في مجمع عقد بالإسكندرية، كما حرمة أيضا البابا ديونسيوس بابا روما (259 -269م)، سنة 262م(8).
(2) هرطقة بولس الساموساطي:
كان بولس السموساطي أسقفا لإنطاكية (في الفترة من 260إلى 268م) وكان له نفوذ سياسي في الإمبراطورية الرومانية، كما كان نائبا للملكة زنوبيا ملكة تدمر (بالميرا) والتي كانت تتبعها إنطاكية في ذلك الوقت. وحاول التوفيق بين عقيدة وحدانية الله وبنوة المسيح لله وقال بوجود المسيح الإله الذي حل في يسوع الإنسان!! وقال أيضاً أن المسيح مجرد بشر وقد صار إلهاً، ولكي يوفق بين قوله هذا وبين آيات الكتاب المقدس التي تؤكد على حقيقة لاهوت المسيح قال أنه صار إلها بالتبني. ويلخص العلماء أفكاره كالآتي:
1 - أن الله واحد وحدانية مطلقة في أقنوم واحد ومع ذلك يمكن أن نميز فيه الكلمة (اللوجوس) والحكمة، كصفتان أو قوتان مثل العقل والفكر في الإنسان(9)، وأن اللوجوس خرج من الله وهو يعمل في الأنبياء وقد حل في المسيح الإنسان منذ ميلاده ولكن بقوة أكبر من الأنبياء، وهو هنا يميز بين الكلمة ويسوع، بين المسيح الإله والمسيح الإنسان. 
كما قال كل الكتاب القدماء أنه أعلن أن المسيح ليس أكثر من مجرد إنسان ولكنه صار إلها بالتبني بسبب استحقاقه بعد التبني، لذا دعي أتباعه بالـAdoptionists، أصحاب عقيدة التبني (10)Adoptionism. يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي أنه قال أن المسيح " لم يكن موجودا قبل أن يصير إنسانا، كان إنسانا حسب الطبيعة(11). وهو يضاد بهرطقته هذه تأكيد المسيح نفسه أنه كان موجودا قبل الخليقة " قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن " (يو58:8)، " مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم 000 لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم " (يو5:17،24). وقوله أنه نزل من السماء " وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء " (يو13:3)، " لأني قد نزلت من السماء 000 فكان اليهود يتذمرون عليه 000 وقالوا أليس هذا هو يسوع بن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بابيه وأمه فكيف يقول هذا أني نزلت من السماء " (يو6 :42).
2 - أن الابن لم يكن موجوداً دائما وأنه أقل من الـ ( Logos- λογος) وأن اتحاد الابن مع الكلمة هو اتحاد عن طريق التعليم وليس اتحادا وجودياOntological، كما أن الابن وجد قبل الأزمنة في علم الله السابق، وأن الآب وحده هو الله أما الابن فإله بالنعمة، وبالتبني لأن الله تبناه(12).
وقد حاول أن يوفق بين أفكاره وبين فكر الكنيسة فتخبط في أقواله وقال أن المسيح هو " إله من العذراء " بل وقال أيضاً أن الابن، المسيح، " مساو للآب في الجوهر ". ويقول عنه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري أنه " كان يعتقد اعتقادات وضيعة عن المسيح - مخالفا لتعاليم الكنيسة - أي أنه كان في طبيعته إنسانا عاديا ". وقال أن مجمعا عقد بسببه في إنطاكية " ولكن جميع رعاة الكنائس من كل جهة أسرعوا ليجتمعوا في إنطاكية كأنهم اجتمعوا ضد مبدد قطيع المسيح "(14). وبعد مناقشة أفكاره الهرطوقية والمضادة لآيات الكتاب المقدس والتسليم الرسولي، الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسين، حرموه من رتبته(15). ويقول البابا الكسندروس أنه أصل الأريوسية(16).
2 - أفكار لوسيان أو لوقيانوس الإنطاكي الهرطوقية: 
خلف لوسيان أو لوقيانوس بولس الساموساطي على كرسي إنطاكية وكان متأثرا ببعض أفكاره، إلى حد ما، ومن ثم فقد نادي بتعاليم قريبة نسبيا من تعاليم سلفه. يقول عنه البابا الكسندروس أنه كان خليفة لبولس (أي الساموساطي) وأبا لأريوس لأن أريوس أعتنق الكثير من أفكاره(18). كما كان، لوسيان، يُخضع أفكاره اللاهوتية لعمليات التفكير الفيزيقي الرياضي، متجاهلا حقائق الإيمان والإعلان الإلهي، وتوسع في استخدام المفهوم الأفلاطوني المجرد عن الله وذلك عن طريق الجدل الأرسطوطاليسي الذي سيطر على أفكاره ومنهجه(19).
ويتلخص إيمان لوسيان في الابن كالآتي: أنه " الرب الواحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله، المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور، إله من إله، الحكمة، الحياة، النور. الذي ولد من عذراء حسب الكتب، وتأنس "(20). كما قال أن المسيح الذي هو اللوجوس، كلمة الله كان هو الصورة الفعلية (eikon aparallaktos - exact image)(21)للآب. 
ومن الواضح أنه فهم نظرية التابعية، خضوع الابن للآب، خطأ ويبدو أنه، كأريوس، فهم أن ولادة الابن من الآب بمفهوم الخلق، ولكن لا وجود نص صريح إلى ذلك غير استنتاجات ولكن أقواله أقرب للإيمان المستقيم، ولكنه كما يرى البعض، كان يرفض مثله تعبير " homoousius - όμοούσιος- من نفس جوهر الآب "، لذا يعتقد الكثيرون من العلماء أنه كان مسئولا عن عقيدة أريوس التي تقول بأن الابن مخلوق من العدم (22)ex nihilo. ويبدو أنه كان يقول، كبقية مدرسته، أن الابن كان في إمكانه أن يقلل من لاهوته، على عكس الآب، وأن يصير جسدا(23)، وهذا يعطي معنى التحول إلى الجسد. وقال أن المسيح لما تجسد لم يتخذ روحا بشرية وأن الـ (Logos- λογος)، الكلمة(24)، حل محل الروح البشرية في المسيح. ويقول ابيفانيوس أسقف سلاميس بقبرص أن الأريوسيين متمثلين مع اللوسيانيين، تلاميذ لوسيان، الذين ينكرون أن ابن الله أتخذ روحا بشرية لكي ما يربطوا الخبرات البشرية باللوجوس مباشرة(25). 
3 – تأثر أريوس بالفلسفة اليونانية:
يرى الكثيرون من العلماء قديما وحديثا أن أريوس تأثر كثيرا في أفكاره وشروحاته الجدلية بالفلسفة اليونانية، التي تعلمها في مدرسة لوسيان، والفكرة الوثنية القائلة أن الله غير معروف وغير مدرك ولا يمكن الوصول إليه وهو غير مهتم أو مبال بغيره، وأن هناك آلهة وسط بينه وبين الخليقة، وكذلك بفكر أرسطو خاصة في محاولته لفهم جوهر الله. كما قال القديس جيروم أن الأريوسية تستعير جداول مجادلاتها من ينابيع أرسطو(26). 
فهرطقته برغم أنها تؤمن بالثالوث، الله الآب والمسيح، اللوجوس، والروح القدس، فهي تؤمن بفكر ثالوثي هو أقرب لفكر الشرك الوثني منه بالمسيحية، إذ يؤمن بثلاثة آلهة متدرجين في الوجود والدرجة؛ الأول هو الآب غير المولود والذي لا بداية له، والثاني هو الابن المولود الذي خلقه الآب ليخلق به بقية الخليقة، وهو منفصل عنه وأدنى منه، والثالث هو الروح القدس الذي خلقه الابن، وبالتالي فهو أدني من الابن الذي خلقه. كما أنه استخدم تعبيرات فلسفية وثنية محددة، في خطابه إلى البابا الكسندروس(27)، مثل Monad and Dyad، والأول يعني وحدة غير مرئية، أحد عناصر الوجود، والثانية تعني مجموعة من أثنين. ويقول Lorentz أن أريوس قال أنه كان يوجد الـ Monad ولكن الـ Dyad لم يوجد قبل أن يأتي إلى الوجود، بمعنى أن الله كان Monad أول، ثم عند ظهور الابن تطور Dyad بينهما أو أن Dyad هو الابن في مفهومه(*). 
كما أن قوله بإلهين الأول خالق والثاني هو المخلوق الخالق، وجعله من الابن ثانيا بعد الآب وخاضعا له مأخوذ كلية من المفهوم الأفلاطوني للفكرة والمشارك إلى جانب تأثره بنظرية خضوع الابن للآب. 
4 - الأريوسية: Arianism:
في سنة 318م جاء أريوس (256 - 336م) الليبي الأصل وكاهن كنيسة حي بوكاليا أكبر كنائس الإسكندرية، في ذلك الوقت، والذي تلقى تعليمه اللاهوتي وتعلم على يد لوسيان الإنطاكي، بهرطقته الجديدة متأثراً بأفكار الكثير من الهرطقات التي سبقته، مثل الغنوسية وهرطقتي سابيليوس وبولس الساموساطي وأفكار أستاذه ومعلمه لوسيان الإنطاكي وبعض الهرطقات الأخرى. وكانت هرطقته هذه غريبة تماما عن التسليم الرسولي المسلم مرة للقديسين، كما يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي عنه؛ " أن أريوس الغريب، في الواقع لم يقلد أحدا وقورا، وإذ كان يجهل كتابات الرجال الوقورين من عظماء القوم، فأنه كان يختلس كثيرا من أفكار الهرطقات الأخرى "(28). ويقول أريوس عن نفسه بكبرياء وغطرسة " وأنا على الأقل تعلمت هذه الأمور من أناس لهم نصيب كبير من الحكمة أناس مدهشين من الذين لهم أمور الله، وعموما فأنهم يعتبرون من الحكماء. وقد اقتفيت أنا أثار هؤلاء وسرت على دربهم وها أنا أسير على نفس الطريق، معلما لنفس هذه المبادئ، أنا الذائع الصيت، لقد عانيت الكثير لأجل مجد الله، وعرفت الحكمة والمعرفة "(29). ولم يقل قط أنه أتخذ تعليمه من الرسل ومن خلفائهم كما يفعل دائما آباء الكنيسة الذين استلموا التقليد المسلم من رسل المسيح " الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسين "، وإنما أتخذ تعليمه من هراطقة اعتبرهم هو حكماء، كما يصف نفسه بعظمة وغطرسة وكبرياء لم نعتدهم في آباء الكنيسة الذين اتصفوا دائما بالاتضاع، فيقول " أنا الذائع الصيت 000 وعرفت الحكمة والمعرفة "!! ولم يقل تعلمت كلمة الله من الكتاب المقدس والتسليم الرسولي.
وفي محاولة منه لتقديم الإيمان المسيحي، كما فهمه من معلميه، بأسلوب عقلاني ومنطق فلسفي جدلي متجاهلا حقائق الإيمان والإعلان الإلهي الذي يفوق العقل والتسليم الرسولي " الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسين "، وبصورة يقدر على فهمها أصحاب الفكر الوثني، فنادى بفكر مخالف تماما للتقليد الرسولي " الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسين "، فجاء تفسيره للعقيدة خاليا من المفاهيم المسيحية الأساسية ومن الحكم السليم والنظرة الصائبة(30)، وعلم بالوحدانية التي لا تعدد فيها لله الواحد، كما نادى بأن المسيح إله ولكنه أقل من الله، الآب، وأن الله خلقه قبل كل الخلائق الأخرى فهو، أي الكلمة، الابن، من وجهة نظره " بداءة خليقة الله " (رؤ14:3)، و" بكر كل خليقة " (كو15:1)، بمفهوم حرفي. ثم خلق، الله، بواسطته سائر المخلوقات الأخرى. أي أن الله، الآب، خلق الكلمة، الابن، المسيح، أما بقية المخلوقات فقد خلقها، الكلمة، الابن، المسيح. الآب خلق الابن والابن خلق الكون. ويمكن أن نلخص أفكاره الهرطوقية من خلال أقواله، كما درسها العلماء وكما سجلها القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي في مقالاته الثلاث " ضد الأريوسية " ورسالته " الدفاع عن قانون إيمان نيقية " والذين سنستعين بهم في بحثنا هذا، كالآتي:
(1) أن الله لم يكن أبا في كل حين، بل كان هناك وقت حين كان الله وحده، ولم يكن هناك الكلمة والحكمة بعد، ولم يكن أبا بعد، بل قد صار أبا فيما بعد(31)، فقد كان أولا في حالة كان فيها كما كان ببساطة إلها وليس آبا. كان الله واحد مطلق في " فردية " بسيطة، بعيد وغير معروف، غامض، لا يدرك ولا يمكن الالتقاء به، مخفي بسر أزلي، ومنفصل عن الخليقة بهوة غير محدودة، ولم يكن هناك خلائق ولا أحد في الكون غيره(32).
(2) الابن أو اللوغوس، الكلمة، مخلوق، عمله الله من اللاوجود ( العدم - ex nihilo)، وليس من طبيعة الله الأبدي الذي لا بداية له ولا من جوهره. خلقه الآب ليخلق به الخليقة، فكان كائنا وسطا بين الله والخليقة التي خلقها هو، خلقها الله بواسطته. لذا لم يكن كواحد من الخلائق الأخرى، بل كان مخلوقا مختلفا عن كل الخلائق. يقول القديس أثناسيوس " في بادئ الأمر عندما ابتدعوا هرطقتهم، فقد كتبوا هكذا: " أنه مخلوق ولكنه ليس واحداً من المخلوقات، أنه مصنوع ولكنه ليس واحداً من المصنوعات، أنه مولود ولكنه ليس واحداً من المولودين "(33).
ويقول أريوس في رسالة له إلى البابا الكسندروس، بابا الإسكندرية، شارحا تعليمه أو هرطقته: " الآب هو الذي ولد الابن، المولود الوحيد، قبل كل الدهور والأزمنة، وبه أيضا خلق الدهور وكل الأشياء، الذي صنعه ليس في المظهر بل بالحق وأعطاه وجوده بإرادته، ثابت وغير قابل للتغير، مخلوق كامل من الله، ولكن ليس كأحد المخلوقات، مصنوع ولكن ليس كأحد المصنوعات، صنعه الآب ولكن ليس كما قال فالنتينوس ولا كما فكر ماني(34) أنه جزء من جوهر الآب نفسه، وليس كما قال سابيليوس بـ " الابن الآب "، ولا كما قال هيراكاس Hieracas نور أضاء من نور، أو كمصباح أنقسم إلى أثنين، ولا كواحد كان موجودا من قبل ولكنه صُنع أخيرا إلى الابن بالولادة أو الخلق 000 ولكن كما نقول، مخلوق بإرادة الآب قبل الأزمنة وقبل الدهور، وأخذ الحياة والوجود والمجد من الآب، فقد أعطاه (الآب) الحياة جنبا إلى جنب مع نفسه، لأن الآب عندما أورثه كل شيء لم يحرم نفسه مما كان له في نفسه بلا بداية 000 الابن مولود بواسطته قبل الزمان (بلا زمان )، مخلوق ومقام قبل الدهور، لم يوجد قبل أن يولد، ولكنه موجود قبل الزمان وقبل كل شيء، هو الوحيد الذي نال الوجود من الله 000 الآب سابق لكل شيء، لذا فهو أيضا سابق للابن "(35).
(3) ونظرا لأن قوله أن كلمة الله مخلوق يتصادم مع تأكيد الكتاب المقدس أن المسيح هو كلمة الله الذاتي، غير المخلوق، وحكمة الله، غير المخلوق، وقوة الله، غير المخلوق، والواحد مع الآب في الجوهر والذي من ذات الله وفي ذات الله، حيث يقول الكتاب " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله 000 الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب " (يو1:1،18).
والكتاب يبدأ هنا بقوله في البدء " كان الكلمة "، والفعل " كان - en - ην" هنا جاء في الزمن الماضي الناقص، غير التام، الدال على حالة كانت مستمرة، ويتضمن استمرار الوجود، الوجود المستمر في الماضي. وهذا يعنى أنه قبل أن يبدأ البدء كان الكلمة موجوداً، ويمكن أن تترجم الآية حرفياً "عندما بدأ البدء كان الكلمة موجوداً هناك "(36)، بلا بداية، وهذا يعادل ويساوى القول " الكلمة يسبق الزمن أو الخليقة "(37)، بلا بداية. فكان هنا تشير إلى الوجود المطلق لارتباطها بالبدء وبالخالق. وبالتالي يكون معنى نص الآية كاملاً: أنه في البدء، وقبل الخلق، كان الكلمة موجوداً وهو الخالق ذاته، الذي كان موجوداً من الأزل بلا بداية قبل أن يقوم بعملية الخلق، كان موجوداً، وكان هو العنصر الفعال، الخالق، بدء البدء. ويتكرر الفعل " كان - en - ην " في هذه الآية، عن الكلمة، أربع مرات: " في البدء كان 000 الكلمة كان 000 وكان الكلمة 000 كان في البدء ". وفى هذه المرات الأربع تشير إلى ما قبل الخلق والزمن إلى الأزل إلى الأبدية(38).
كما يتصادم القول أن كلمة الله مخلوق، أيضا، مع تفسير آباء الكنيسة لصورة الحكمة في العهد القديم على أنها المسيح. وأقواله هذه تعني أن الله قبل أن يخلق المسيح كان بلا عقل، بلا حكمة، بلا قوة، وبالتالي يكون قد جرد الله، أصلا، من الوجود، لذا زعم أنه يوجد هناك كلمتان وحكمتان وقوات عديدة لله!! وميز، أريوس، بين عقل ( Logos- λογος)أصلي أو حكمة كامنة في اللاهوت منذ الأزل وبين الابن ككلمة الله وعقله وقال أنه لم يكن كامنا في اللاهوت بل مخلوقا وقد أعطي هذه الألقاب بالنعمة. 
أي يوجد بالنسبة له، أريوس، حكمتان وكلمتان (عقلان) لله، حكمة الله التي في ذاته والموجودة معه من الأزل، وحكمة مخلوقة هي الابن الذي جاء إلى الوجود في هذه الحكمة!! لأنه كان شريكا فقط في الذي دعي الحكمة والكلمة أي الحكمة وجدت في الحكمة بإرادة الله الحكيم، لذا فهناك كلمة آخر في الله إلى جانب الابن، ولأن الابن شريك هذا أيضا فقد دعي بالنعمة الابن والكلمة!! كما قال أنه توجد قوات كثيرة، إحداهم لائقة بالله طبيعيا، ولكن المسيح ليس هو القوة الحقيقية لله، ولكنه واحد من أولئك الذين دعوا بالقوات!!(39)، فقال " هناك حكمتان: الأولى مستقلة وموجودة مع الله، أما الابن فقد جاء من خلال هذه الحكمة الأولى، وقد سمي الحكمة والكلمة بسبب اشتراكه فقط في هذه الحكمة الأولى، لأنه يقول " أن الحكمة جاء إلى الوجود بواسطة الحكمة بمشيئة الله الحكيم "!! " وهكذا يقول أيضا: أنه توجد كلمة أخرى في الله غير الابن 00 وأيضا أن الابن سمي كلمة وأبنا بسبب مشاركته للكلمة حسب النعمة 000 وأنه توجد قوات كثيرة، أحدها هي قوة الله ذاته بحسب طبيعته الذاتية الأبدية، أما المسيح فليس هو قوة الله الحقيقية، بل أنه هو أيضا قوة من تلك التي تدعى قوات، والتي تعتبر إحداها الجرادة " (يوئيل25:2) " الدودة "!!(40).
(4) الابن متغير بالطبيعة، ولكنه يبقى غير متغير بنعمة الله، ولكنه بالحقيقة لا يقدر أن يخطئ لأن الله منحه هذه الصفة بناء على استحقاق علمه السابق، أي أن الآب رأي بسابق علمه أن المسيح لن يخطئ باختياره فمنحه المقدرة على عدم الخطأ، أي عصمه من الخطأ. ولأنه عرف بعلمه السابق أنه سيكون بمثل هذه الصفات فقد أعطاه عند مجيئه إلى الوجود اسم الابن ومجد الاسم. يقول هو " والكلمة نفسه أيضا، مثل كل القوات، متغير بحسب طبيعته، ويبقى صالحا بإرادته الحرة - إلى أي وقت يريده، ولكنه حينما يريد، فأنه يستطيع أن يتحول مثلنا، إذ أنه ذو طبيعة متغيرة. ويقول أيضا " بما أن الله عرف بسبق علمه، بأن الكلمة سيكون صالحا فقد منحه هذا المجد، مقدما والذي حصل عليه بعد ذلك، كإنسان بسبب الفضيلة. ولهذا فأن الله - بسبب أعماله التي كان يعرفها بسبق علمه أنها ستعمل - خلقه بمثل هذه الصورة التي صار عليها الآن "(41)!!
وهذا يناقض ما قاله الكتاب المقدس عن عدم تغير الابن، المسيح " يسوع المسيح هو هو امسا واليوم وإلى الأبد " (عب8:13)، " وأنت يا رب في البدء أسست الأرض والسموات هي عمل يديك. هي تبيد ولكن أنت تبقى وكلها كثوب تبلى " (عب10:1، 11). 
(5) الكلمة ( Logos- λογος)غريب عن الكائن الإلهي ومميز عنه، فهو ليس إلها حقيقيا برغم أنه دعي إلها، لأنه جاء إلى الوجود، " وإنما هو إله بمشاركة النعمة مثل جميع الآخرين، وهكذا فأنه يسمى إلها بالاسم فقط، وكما أن جميع الكائنات غريبة عن طبع الله ومختلفة عنه في الجوهر، هكذا الكلمة أيضا يعتبر غريبا عن جوهر الآب وذاتيته ومختلفا عنه، بل هو ينتمي إلى الأشياء المخلوقة والمصنوعة، وهو نفسه أحد هذه المصنوعات "(42). 
وذلك برغم قوله أن الابن مولود من الآب. ولكن الولادة بالنسبة له تعبير متماثل مع الخليقة، فهو يستخدم تعبير مولود بمعنى مخلوق، وكلاهما يعني الاستقلال، فقد تصور أريوس وأتباعه أن الولادة في الذات الإلهية تعني الولادة الجسمانية physical begetting، لذا أصروا على أن الابن أخذ الوجود، نال الوجود، من إرادة الآب. والغريب في تعليم أريوس وأتباعه هو إصرارهم على أن الابن وُجد، صُنع، قبل الأزمنة والدهور، ومع ذلك يقولون أنه كان هناك وقت لم يكن فيه الابن ثم كان هناك وقت وجد فيه!! 
(6) أن معرفة الابن غير كاملة، الابن لا يقدر أن يعرف أو يرى الآب لأنه جاء إلى الوجود والأشياء المخلوقة لا تقدر أن تعرف خالقها معرفة كاملة. ويقول أن الآب غير مرئي للابن، فالكلمة لا يقدر أن يري أو يعرف أبيه معرفته كاملة ودقيقة " وحتى الابن فأنه لا يرى الآب " وأن " الكلمة لا يستطيع أن يرى أو أن يعرف أباه تماما وبصورة كاملة، ولكن ما يعرفه وما يراه، فأنه يعرفه ويراه بقدر طاقته الذاتية، مثلما نعرف نحن أيضا بقدر طاقتنا الذاتية "(43).
وهذا يناقض قول الرب يسوع المسيح " كل شيء قد دفع إلي من أبي وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له " (مت27:11)، وقوله أيضا " أنا اعرفه (الآب) لأني منه " (يو29:7).
(7) معرفة الابن لنفسه محدودة. ولا يقدر أن يدرك الآب ولا يعرف جوهره، بل ولا يعرف الابن جوهر ذاته هو، فهو يقول؛ " أن الابن ليس فقط لا يعرف تمام المعرفة، إذ هو يعجز عن هذا الإدراك، بل أن الابن نفسه لا يعرف حتى جوهره الخاص به "(44)!! 
ونقول هنا كيف لا يعرفه وهو كما يقول " أنا أعرفه لأني منه "؟!
(8) الابن خالق الكون؛ لقد خلق الآب الابن لأجلنا كوسيلة يخلقنا الله بها، لقد خلق الآب الابن ليخلقنا به، خلق الآب الابن والابن خلق سائر المخلوقات الأخرى، فهو، الابن، المخلوق الخالق!! حيث يقول " الابن لم يكن موجودا دائما، لأن كل الأشياء قد خلقت من العدم، وكان هناك وقت لم يكن فيه الابن موجودا، ولم يكن له وجود قبل أن يصير، بل هو نفسه كان له بداية تكوين وخلقة 000 الله كان وحده، ولم يكن هناك الكلمة والحكمة بعد 00 من ثم فعندما أراد الله أن يخلقنا، فأنه قام بصنع كائن ما وسماه اللوغوس والحكمة والابن كي يخلقنا بواسطته "(45). 
وهذا الكلام لا مثيل له في الكتاب المقدس نهائيا إنما هو من منابع هرطقته ويتناقض مع المنطق لأنه أن كان الله قد خلق الابن من العدم ليخلق به الخليقة، فلماذا لم يخلق هو، أيضا، الخليقة بنفسه من العدم كما خلق الابن؟ فالخلق هو الخلق. يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي: " إنني أتعجب متسائلا عمن هو ذاك الذي اقترح عليهم مثل هذه الفكرة العقيمة والغريبة أن الآب وحده خلق بيده هو الابن فقط، وأن جميع الأشياء الأخرى قد أوجدت بالابن كأداة 000 دعنا نفترض أن المخلوقات الأخرى لم تحتمل أن تُخلق باليد المطلقة التي لغير المبتدئ، ومن ثم فأن الابن فقط هو الذي خلقه أوجده الله وحده، أما الأشياء الأخرى فقد خلقها الابن كأداة ومساعد 000 كم هش وسريع الزوال (هو تفكيرهم - أي أريوس وأتباعه). لأنه إذا كان يستحيل على الأشياء المبتدأة أن تحتمل يد الله، وأنتم تعتبرون الابن في عداد هذه الأشياء، كيف كان هو مناسبا لأن يحتمل أن يُخلق هذه الخلقة بيد الله وحده؟ وإذا كان لابد من وجود وسيط حتى تأتي الأشياء المبتدأة إلى الوجود، وأنتم تعتبرون أن الابن مبتدأ، إذا لابد أنه قد كان هناك وسيط قبله لأجل خلقته، وهذا الوسيط نفسه أيضا مخلوق وبالتالي هو أيضا أحتاج لوسيط آخر لأجل خلقته هو، ورغم أننا يمكن أن نخترع وسيطا آخر، إلا أننا يجب أولا أن نخترع وسيطه، وهكذا لن نصل أبداً إلى أية نهاية. وهكذا ما دام أن هناك وسيطا مطلوب دائما إذا لن تُخلق الخليقة أبداً "(46). 
(9) ويقول أريوس بثالوث غير متماثل، ثلاثة أقانيم غير متماثلة ولا متساوية في الجوهر (όυσια- ousia)، وهم ثلاثة منقسمين ومنفصلين وغير مشاركين أحدهم للآخر، ولكن متحدين اتحادا أدبيا محضا، وحدة في الإرادة والتدبير وليس في الطبيعة أو الجوهر أو المجد، فالكلمة مختلف تماما عن الآب وهكذا الروح القدس، " أن لكل من الابن والآب والروح القدس جوهره منفصل عن الآخر حسب الطبيعة، وأنهم منقسمون ومتباعدون وغرباء عن بعضهم البعض، وليس لهم شركة أحدهم مع الآخر 000 أنهم غير متشابهين تماما في الجوهر والمجد بلا نهاية "(47).
وقوله هذا يتناقض تماما مع قول الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول أن الابن من الآب والروح القدس منبثق منه " الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب " (يو18:1)، " أنا اعرفه لأني منه " (يو29:7)، " روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق " (يو26:15). 
يقول القديس أثناسيوس " ولكنهم يعرضون خرافاتهم المصنعة ويدعون أن الابن والآب لا يمكن أن يكونا " واحدا " أو متماثلين بالصورة التي تعلم بها الكنيسة، بل بالطريقة التي يريدونها هم. إذ يقولون أن ما يريده الآب يريده الابن أيضا. وهو غير مضاد له لا في الفكر ولا في القرار، ولكنه موافق له من جميع الوجوه، وهو يعلن التعاليم نفسها مثل الآب ويقول الكلام المتفق مع تعاليم الآب والمتحد معه لذلك فهو - حسب رأيهم - واحد مع الآب "(48).
(10) وقال أن الابن لما تجسد، صار جسدا، تحول إلى جسد، حل في جسد بلا روح إنسانية، وأن الكلمة، الابن، حل في الجسد محل الروح الإنسانية!!
E أسئلة جوهرية لابد منها: 
Vهل كان هؤلاء الهراطقة الذين آمنوا بإله واحد في القرون الأولي هم أصحاب المسيحية الحقيقية؟ 
V هل يمكن أن يكون ما نادى به بولس السموساطي هو المسيحية الصحيحة؟ وخاصة لأنه قال أن المسيح مجرد إنسان.
V وهل كان ما نادى به أريوس هو المسيحية الصحيحة، لأنه قال أن المسيح مخلوق؟
V وهل يمكن أن يؤمن من يزعمون بذلك بمعتقدات أيا منهم؟
تصور البعض من الذين لا هم إلا انتقاد المسيحية، من غير المؤمنين بها، أن وجود بعض الأفراد الذين ظهروا قبل مجمع نيقية أو بعد ذلك سواء بقليل أو كثير، والذين قالوا بوحدانية الله التي لا تعدد فيها وأن المسيح مجرد مخلوق، دليل على أن إيمانهم هو الإيمان الصحيح، ودليل على صحة قولهم، هم، أن المسيح مجرد نبي، فهل ما يزعمونه هو الحقيقية؟!!
& والإجابة هي أن هؤلاء النقاد أما أنهم يغالطون أنفسهم ويتجاهلون الحقائق التاريخية، سواء الخاصة بالكتاب المقدس أو التسليم الرسولي أو المجامع المسكونية وأسباب انعقادها أو حتى ما حدث بعدها، أما أنهم يجهلون هذه الحقائق! وبالتالي فقد كان عليهم أن يدرسوها أولا بدلا من اختطاف جملة من هنا وفقرة من هناك بعيدا عن سياقها وقرينتها، أو قول من هنا وعبارة من هناك دون ربطها بالأسباب والوقائع كما سجلها التاريخ. فهناك حقائق عديدة تجاهلوها أو جهلوها!!
1 - أن الكتاب المقدس بعهديه أكد، في آيات كثيرة جداً، على حقيقة لاهوت المسيح وأنه
موجود من الأزل بلا بداية ولا نهاية، ككلمة الله الذاتي وحكمة الله الذي في ذاته وقوة الله الخالق الذي خلق به الخليقة والذي يدير الكون ويدبره، ابن الله الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب، الإله الحق الكائن على الكل بلا بداية وبلا نهاية، والذي ظهر بالجسد في ملء الزمان أخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس وفي هيئة البشر، والذي بتجسده هذا أتخذ كل ما للبشر، الإنسانية الكاملة بمعني الكلمة، ما عدا الخطية، والذي كان كاملا في لاهوته، ألوهيته، وكاملا أيضا في ناسوته، إنسانيته. وهذا ما بيناه في العديد من الكتب.(49)
2 - أن هؤلاء الهراطقة ركزوا على الآيات الخاصة بكون المسيح ابن الإنسان بدرجة أكبر من الآيات الخاصة بلاهوته، وحاولوا أن يخضعوا الثانية للأولى ‍‍‍‍لتتناسب مع أفكارهم مما جعلهم يتخبطون في النتائج التي توصلوا إليها!!
3 – كما حاولوا التوفيق بين وحدانية الله وبين كونه الآب ولابن والروح القدس، أي التوفيق بين الوحدانية والثالوث الذي يعلنهما الوحي الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس بصراحة ووضوح لا لبس فيه. فالكتاب يعلن أن الله واحد وأن ابن الله وكلمته كائن في حضنه، فيه وبه ومنه بلا بداية ولا نهاية، وأنه إله، كامل في لاهوته " الذي يحل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا " (كو2 :9)، وأنه " الكائن على الكل إلها مباركا إلى الأبد " (رو9 :5). كما يعلن أن الروح القدس هو روح الله المنبثق من الآب، وأنه إله، كامل في لاهوته، وأنه غير محدود لا في الزمان ولا في المكان ولا في القدرة. وكانت محولاتهم بعيده عن الكتاب المقدس والتسليم الرسولي.
4 – فقد بنوا، هؤلاء الهراطقة، أفكارهم بالدرجة الأولي على مجرد الحكمة البشرية، كما تأثروا بالأفكار الفلسفية أو الأفكار الهرطوقية الأخرى، سواء السابقة عليهم أو المعاصرة لهم، كما تأثر بعضهم بديانتهم السابقة التي كانوا عليها قبل أن ينضموا للمسيحية، وذلك بعيدا عن الإعلان الإلهي، الكتاب المقدس، والتسليم الرسولي، الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسين، والأدهى أنهم حاولوا أن يخضعوا نصوص الكتاب المقدس وآياته لأفكارهم بدلا من أن يخضعوا هم لما جاء في الإعلان الإلهي، الكتاب المقدس، والتسليم الرسولي!! ومن ثم فقد جاءت أفكارهم متناقضة تماما مع الكتاب والتسليم!! 
4 - يزعم نقاد المسيحية أن مجرد قول هؤلاء الهراطقة المبتدعين أن الله واحد وحدانية لا تعدد فيها وأن المسيح مخلوق، في حد ذاته، دليل على أن فكرهم الهرطوقي هو الإيمان الصحيح!! وأنهم يتفقون معهم في العقيدة الصحيحة!! فهل ما يزعمونه صحيح؟!! والإجابة كلا، فما يزعمونه مجرد مغالطات واضحة وسفسطة صريحة لا معنى لها!! لأن هؤلاء الهراطقة تخبطوا في أقوالهم وكانت أفكارهم مشوشة، بل وكانوا في حالة صراع وتناقض مع أنفسهم، فبرغم قولهم بوحدانية الله التي لا تعدد فيها وزعمهم أن المسيح مخلوق، إلا أنهم كانوا مضطرين للإيمان بإلوهيته بدرجات متفاوته بسبب كثرة ووضوح آيات الكتاب المقدس التي تتكلم عن لاهوته وأيضا بسبب سوء فهمهم للآيات الخاصة بتجسده. 
فقد نادى سابيليوس بأن الله واحد ومع ذلك لم يقل أن المسيح مخلوق، بل قال أن المسيح هو الله ذاته. وقال بولس الساموساطي أن الكلمة أو الحكمة موجود في ذات الله وقد حل على المسيح بدرجة أكبر من حلوله على الأنبياء، مثلما قال بعض الغنوسيين، كما قال أن المسيح أعظم من جميع الأنبياء وأعظم من الملائكة، وانتهى إلى القول أن المسيح صار إلها بالتبني، وبالتالي فالمسيح بمفهومه هذا يعتبر الكائن الثاني في الكون بعد الله، قبل جميع الملائكة والبشر وكل الخلائق الأخرى!! فهل يرضى هؤلاء النقاد بذلك؟! وهل يؤمنون بما آمن به هؤلاء الهراطقة؟!! لا أعتقد لأن ذلك لن يوصلهم لما يحاولون الوصول إليه من نتائج لا تتفق مع الحقيقة. 
أما أريوس فبرغم قوله أن المسيح مخلوق، إلا أنه قال أن المسيح هو الخالق الفعلي الذي خلق الكون بما فيه من خلائق، من العدم، فقد خلقه الله ليخلق به الخليقة، كما أن الله، في نظره، غير معروف ومجهول من الخليقة وغير متصل بها، بل مخفي بسر أزلي، وأن المسيح هو الإله الوسيط بين الله وبين الخليقة، فهو الذي تتعبد له الخليقة وهو ديانها، وبذلك فهو يقول، دون قصد منه، أن المسيح هو الإله الفعلي الذي تعرفه الخليقة، فهو خالقها ومدبرها ومعبودها أو الذي تتعبد لله من خلال عبادتها له. 
فهل يؤمن نقاد المسيحية بما آمن به هؤلاء الهرطقة؟ وهل يؤمنون بما آمن به أريوس، ومعلمه لوسيان، ويعبدون المسيح كخالقهم وإلههم؟!! 

وسنشرح هذا الأمر بأكثر تفصيل في كتابنا الذي سيصدر قريبا بعنوان " تاريخ العقيدة المسيحية الجزء الأول والذي ينتهي بنهاية مجمع نيقية " .





(4) Ibid. 377. And Tetullian Adv. Praxean 39.


(5) Ibid. 378. 

(6) تاريخ الفكر المسيحي جـ 1 : 589. وموسوعة الآباء جـ 2 : 261 و And Schaff Vol. 2:581
(7) الكنيسة القبطية كنيسة علم ولاهوت، القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي ص 56.

(8) Schaff Vol. 2 : 581.


(9) Schaff Vol. 2 : 581.


(10) RPC Hanson, The Search for The Christian Doctrine of God P. 70.

(11) ضد الأريوسية، مقالة 1 :25، 38.

(12) The Search for p. 70.

(14) يوسابيوس ك 7 : 27، 2.
(15) يوسابيوس ك 7 : 30،16،17. يقول المؤرخ الكنسي فيليب شاف " أما الأساقفة الذين كانوا تحت رياسته فقد اتهموه لا بالهرطقة فحسب، وإنما بالمبالغة أيضاً في التفاهة والغرور والجشع والغطرسة والاهتمام الذي لا مبرر له بالعمل الدنيوي. وقد أعلنوا خلعه في مجمع عُقد في إنطاكية في نحو سنة 268م أو سنة 269م. Schaff Vol. 2:575.. أنظر أيضاً موسوعة آباء الكنيسة جـ 2 :259.

(16) ) The Search for P. 80.

(18) تاريخ الفكر جـ 1 :613.
(19) أنظر الأريوسية للمتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس ص 29.

(20) Philip Schaff, Vol. 2 p. 537


(21) ) The Search P. 82.


(22) Ibid. 


(23) Ibid. p. 32. 


(24) Ibid. P. 80.


(25) ) Ibid.p.80.


(26) Ibid. P.78.

(27) ضد الأريوسية، المقالة الثالثة :4.

(*)) The Search P. 82.

(28) السابق 1 : 4.
(29) السابق 1 : 5.
(30) الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية ص 84.
(31) السابق 3 : 5.
(32) الكنيسة القبطية ص 84، The Search for P. 81. See also
(33) ) السابق 2 : 19.
(34) ظهر ماني المبتدع الهرطوقي (حوالي 216 ـ 274م) وخلط بين الوثنية الفارسية وبين المسيحية ونادى بإلهين إله للخير وإله للشر، وقال أن إله العهد القديم هو مصدر الشر لأنه قال " أنا نار آكلة " (تث2:24)، وزعم أنه هو الباراقليط الذي وعد به المسيح تلاميذه وقال أنا رسول المسيح !! ( العظات للقديس كيرلس الأورشليمي 6 : 28).

(35) The Search for p7,8.


(36) Vencent’s W. S. NT P. 29.


(37) Ibid.

(38) أنظر كتابنا " هل المسيح هو الله أم ابن الله أم هو بشر " ص 59و60. 

(39) The Search for, P13.

(40) ضد الأريوسية 3 :5.
(41) السابق 3 : 5.
(42) السابق 3 : 5.
(43) السابق 3 : 6.
(44) السابق 3 : 6.
(45) السابق 3 : 5.
(46) دفاع عن قانون إيمان مجمع نيقية للقديس أثناسيوس، ترجمة القس أثناسيوس فهمي ف 7و8.
(47) مقالة 1 :6.
(48) السابق 3 : 10.
(49) أنظر كتابنا: هل المسيح هو الله، أم ابن الله، أم هو بشر
[/align][align=justify][/align]
[/QUOTE]*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2011)

*الموضوع للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط*​


----------

